# 1,600 Acres in Wilkes County



## GottaGetOutdoors (Mar 17, 2018)

I picked up a beautiful private farm on long term lease. Has never been leased prior to this year. South of Washington, GA. Landscape is a mix of pasture, upland hardwood stands, natural pine-hardwood stands, and bottomland hardwoods along creeks. Excellent deer and turkey. Hogs will be controlled through trapping and hunting. Total membership is limited to 7 people at $3500 each. Three slots are available. A member is allowed 2 bucks, 6 does and 2 gobblers. A shooter buck is to be age 4.5 or older. Campsite has power and water.  

A few pics are posted at https://flic.kr/s/aHsmemYaCW. PM with your phone and email contacts for more info.


----------



## ArticSnake (May 7, 2018)

Would you consider doing hog only lease? Don't hunt with dogs and don't hunt during deer season


----------



## brownceluse (May 9, 2018)

What’s the ratio of woods to pasture in acreage?


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (May 9, 2018)

Roughly 50% pasture and 50% mature hardwoods.


----------



## slickhead1 (Feb 28, 2019)

I’m interested in your club , could you please email me more details; slickhead8272@gmail.com Thanks in advance


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Mar 6, 2019)

The slot is now filled. I appreciate the interest. A side benefit of managing my own leases is that I meet some fine people along the way.


----------



## KSCSHANE (Jul 20, 2019)

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> I picked up a beautiful private farm on long term lease. Has never been leased prior to this year. South of Washington, GA. Landscape is a mix of pasture, upland hardwood stands, natural pine-hardwood stands, and bottomland hardwoods along creeks. Excellent deer and turkey. Hogs will be controlled through trapping and hunting. Total membership is limited to 7 people at $3500 each. Three slots are available. A member is allowed 2 bucks, 6 does and 2 gobblers. A shooter buck is to be age 4.5 or older. Campsite has power and water.
> 
> A few pics are posted at https://flic.kr/s/aHsmemYaCW. PM with your phone and email contacts for more info.


I am interested, are you still interviewing members?


----------

